# Looking to sub in Michigan?



## c0vaughn (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi looking for some sub work in Kalamazoo area or near by, I have a 04 chevy 2500 and blizzard 860sw, I dont know what to ask for per hour but my services are available this season. give me a call at 616 318 2121 (Joe) Thanks for your help.


----------

